# Rev Chapter 7



## BJClark (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know or have any speculations as to why The Tribes of Dan and Ephraim are not listed within the 12 Tribes of the 144,000, 12,000 from each tribe?


I've read a couple of commentaries one of which said the Anti-Christ would come out of the tribe of Dan. I guess they get that from this verse:

"Genesis 49:17, "œDan will be a serpent by the roadside, a viper along the path, that bites the horse's heels so that its rider tumbles backward."

Another said Dan is not listed because of their adultries before God during the OT times.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2006)

Just wondring, Dan led Israel into idolatry during the OT period, Ephraim is mentioned as being a "deceitful bow" in one of the Psalms.

Which tribes *were* mentioned? I'm sure there were 12.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 23, 2006)

turmeric,



> Which tribes *were* mentioned? I'm sure there were 12.



Joesphs two sons were listed in their place.

But I've wondered, wouldn't they be considered part of the tribe of Joesph??


----------



## larryjf (Aug 23, 2006)

> Joesphs two sons were listed in their place.


Actually Joseph and one of his sons is mentioned. Ephraim is his other son and as you have said he is not mentioned along with Dan...

512,000 from the tribe of Judah were sealed,
12,000 from the tribe of Reuben,
12,000 from the tribe of Gad,
612,000 from the tribe of Asher,
12,000 from the tribe of Naphtali,
12,000 from the tribe of Manasseh,
712,000 from the tribe of Simeon,
12,000 from the tribe of Levi,
12,000 from the tribe of Issachar,
812,000 from the tribe of Zebulun,
12,000 from the tribe of Joseph,
12,000 from the tribe of Benjamin were sealed.

Personally, i look at it as only the tribe of Dan being omitted (since Ephraim and Manasseh were not of Jacob), and Manasseh is a replacement of Dan.

So instead of two being left out, one is actually replaced.
I would assume that Dan is replaced because of their idolatrous nature.

[Edited on 8-23-2006 by larryjf]


----------



## BJClark (Aug 23, 2006)

larryjf,

I'm curious where you are getting these numbers, as only 144,000 are going to be sealed, 12,000 from each tribe.



> 512,000 from the tribe of Judah were sealed,
> 12,000 from the tribe of Reuben,
> 12,000 from the tribe of Gad,
> 612,000 from the tribe of Asher,
> ...


----------



## larryjf (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry about that.
512,000 - i copied over the 5 from the verse # by accident
612,000 - i copied over the 6 from the verse # by accident
712,000 - i copied over the 7 from the verse # by accident
812,000 - i copied over the 8 from the verse # by accident


----------



## BJClark (Aug 24, 2006)

larryjf,

Not a problem, I just needed clarification, thanks.



> Sorry about that.
> 512,000 - i copied over the 5 from the verse # by accident
> 612,000 - i copied over the 6 from the verse # by accident
> 712,000 - i copied over the 7 from the verse # by accident
> 812,000 - i copied over the 8 from the verse # by accident


----------

